# New Volcanic Ash restriction



## TheShark (3 May 2010)

The IAA will be making a statement in about an hour regarding possible closures of Irish airspace tomorrow following a change in wind direction which may send the ash cloud into Irish airspace. Intending passengers should check airline websites.


----------



## hopalong (3 May 2010)

any good web links for tracking icelandic ash plume.


----------



## vandriver (3 May 2010)

Try www.radarvirtuel.com


----------



## MugsGame (3 May 2010)

CityJet have cancelled all filghts between DUB and LCY tomorrow. I think this is a bit premature, but we'll see.

Update: they've changed that page now to say that only some flights are affected.


----------



## niceoneted (3 May 2010)

Irish airspace is closed from 7am to be reviewed again at 1pm tomorrow (as per RTE news on their website) so I think they called it correctly.


----------



## hopalong (3 May 2010)

can track aircraft,nothing about ash.no mention in uk about ash tomorrow.


----------



## TheShark (3 May 2010)

Click on the layers tab and tick the volcasnic ash box


----------



## dohouch (4 May 2010)

This one seems more accurate , help I can't enter a link so it has to be long-hand

mapped.at/volcano/index.html


----------



## missdaisy (4 May 2010)

Irish airspace is open again. Further update from the Irish Aviation Authority at 8pm.


----------



## shesells (4 May 2010)

Will open at 1pm, not open yet!


----------



## hopalong (4 May 2010)

TheShark said:


> Click on the layers tab and tick the volcasnic ash box


                 thanks ,good info on ash.


----------



## Emma1980 (4 May 2010)

not looking good though, they reckon there'll be closures again tomorrow and thursday...really hope this changes, meant to be going to madrid on saturday for my birthday


----------



## alaskaonline (5 May 2010)

vandriver - how accurate is your link? when i checked it there a minute ago, the ash cloud layer wasn't even near enough Ireland to make a ban of flights logical. i am planning to fly out on friday, so i am all nervous at the moment and monitoring any news coming from the IAA. it's so nerve wrecking!


----------



## Locke (5 May 2010)

You might find this one more up to date:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/aviation/vaac/vaacuk_vag.html

Met Office in England. They are updating as they are getting information. They have archive of images showing the History of this. Latest Image at top:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/aviation/vaac/data/VAG_1273037025.png

Flying to Barcelona on Friday. Well. That's the plan...


----------



## Gervan (5 May 2010)

As dohouch said, this one is better: [broken link removed]


----------



## alaskaonline (5 May 2010)

thanks Gervan. Looking at the forecast, I just want to cry.....I hope that cloud vanishes one way or another and asap.


----------



## hopalong (7 May 2010)

is it possible to get a wind forcast for monday,want to fly from london to dublin.


----------



## dohouch (8 May 2010)

This one is kept very up to date U.K Met Office in long hand
3w.metoffice.gov.uk/aviation/vaac/vaacuk_vag.HTML

I'm not allowed post proper  URL's so you'll have to alter the above from 3w to www and then at the end from HTML to html


----------



## hopalong (11 May 2010)

have you any idea how one should read these maps,there are 4,each with diffenent numbers on them.


----------



## dohouch (11 May 2010)

hopalong said:


> have you any idea how one should read these maps,there are 4,each with diffenent numbers on them.


 Top left -20100511/1800Z that's todays date and 1800 is 6 PM, top right is 12/0000Z is o (zero) )midnight)  hours 12 May, then 12/0600Z is 12th may at 6 AM.
I think RED is then high ash concentration


----------



## hopalong (12 May 2010)

thanks


----------

